
How Internship Helped Me to Get Full-Time Software Engineer Job (Worth $45k) - shreenivas_rp
https://medium.com/@shreenivas_rp/how-internship-helped-me-to-get-full-time-software-engineer-job-worth-45k-9ec3b6328b7d
======
wickerman
Coming from a part of the world where most people studying IT start working
(as full time programmers) on their second year of college I really don't
understand the mentality that even after paying for your education you still
are not trained enough to go into a real workplace environment.

~~~
shreenivas_rp
Exactly, This is the drawback of Traditional education system where most of
the people are good at studying like you mentioned doing programming or other
tech work during their college.

And because they are worried about Grades that they will get in exams is most
popular thing for their career before even they get graduated and enter into
REAL WORLD.

It's not about even how much you paid for your college degree, it's all about
people's minds when they get REAL TECH JOB work just after getting a degree.

I am grateful that, I learned this all doing an internship and getting real-
world experience in the industry.

It's even so sad in this modern fast pace digital world, the education system
is still not changing and teaching a REAL WORKPLACE environment.

